# [SOLVED] Slow gentoo (network+HDD)

## wyldewoot

Hi (my 1st post, and I'm asking for help...)

I've a problem with my Gentoo. I've it for few months and it's realy slow... I mean yesterday I've installed Windows XP and my download speed is about 5-6Mb/s, but my gentoo can make only about 1-2Mb/s. Then everything's very slow, like my HDD can't work so fast, but in Windows everyting is OK. I have ext2 on my partitions, 1TB HDD and integrated lan (Realtek). What may cause the problem?

Now I'm in a work, so I'll post my configuration later...

PS. I dont know if it's necessery but I have direct rendering working, etc...Last edited by wyldewoot on Wed Sep 01, 2010 7:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you should post this :

```

# emerge --info

# lspci -n

# hdparm -tT /dev/sda

```

----------

## wyldewoot

Sorry for my absence, i'd installed windows but now i'm on gentoo again, problem still exists...

@up 

Commands u requested:

```
localhost ~ # lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:29c0 (rev 10)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:29c1 (rev 10)

00:02.0 0380: 8086:29c2 (rev 10)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 01)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:27d2 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:27c8 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:27c9 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:27ca (rev 01)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:27cb (rev 01)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:27cc (rev 01)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev e1)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b8 (rev 01)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:27c0 (rev 01)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:27da (rev 01)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0292 (rev a1)

03:00.0 0200: 10ec:8168 (rev 02)

04:01.0 0400: 14f1:8800 (rev 05)

localhost ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

```

/

```
dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2410 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1204.83 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  224 MB in  3.01 seconds =  74.36 MB/sec
```

```
localhost ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.35-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r4-i686-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_E5200_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 25 Aug 2010 10:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo http://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync25.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa berkdb bmp bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper dri extras fortran gdbm gdu gnome gnutls gpm gtk hal iconv jpeg modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia openmp pam pcre perl policykit pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd tiff unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## krinn

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6354995-highlight-green.html#6354995

check here, look if you have a green hdd and try doing the dd test instead of the hdparm one.

----------

## wyldewoot

Yup I've WD Green HDD. The test results:

```

floyd@localhost ~ $ dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/output.tst bs=8k count=25k

25600+0 records in

25600+0 records out

209715200 bytes (210 MB) copied, 2.52458 s, 83.1 MB/s

```

What I noticed is usage of RAM. I've 2gb of memory and during copying or downloading something usage of ram is almost 100%. Is it normal?[/code]

----------

## DirtyHairy

What's the output of free? Chances are that the usage you are observing is just buffers (cache), and that your RAM is still available...

----------

## wyldewoot

```
floyd@localhost ~ $ free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       2060828    1761796     299032          0     280964    1229600

-/+ buffers/cache:     251232    1809596

Swap:      2097152          0    2097152

```

this is the output of free during emerging...

----------

## DirtyHairy

The second line free output shows you that only about 250 MB of your memory are really utilized. The first line is somewhat misleading as it also includes the buffers which kernel uses to cache filesystem transactions. If an process requests memory, the kernel will automatically sacrifice buffers. So, you have about 1.7 GB free memory. However, this does not explain the slowness you are experiencing, I only asked because of your claim that something funky was going on with you memory consumption --- the free output is perfectly normal.

----------

## wyldewoot

 *krinn wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6354995-highlight-green.html#6354995
> 
> check here, look if you have a green hdd and try doing the dd test instead of the hdparm one.

 

that solve my problem, thx:)

----------

## krinn

You're welcome  :Smile: 

----------

